# Female aggressive



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

i have my 3 year old female who ive had since july, and is starting to become agressive towards black people. im wondering would could trigger that off? she seems to not let them pass me and if they make a sudden move she launches an attack, and if other people stare her in the eyes and move closer she also attacks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know why a dog would attack for the color of one's skin. Have you had any bad experiences?

As far as staring into her eyes...well, that is a challenge in the dog world. I was just talking to my trainer about this last week because Jax does it. We just touched on it at the end of the session so didn't talk about a solution. For now, I would try to redirect her attention if someone is staring. And if you see someone staring into her eyes...tell them to stop it.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know why a dog would attack for the color of one's skin. Have you had any bad experiences?
> 
> As far as staring into her eyes...well, that is a challenge in the dog world. I was just talking to my trainer about this last week because Jax does it. We just touched on it at the end of the session so didn't talk about a solution. For now, I would try to redirect her attention if someone is staring. And if you see someone staring into her eyes...tell them to stop it.


 
yeah she does stop being agressive when i say no, but i dont think im going to change how she is, because theres alot of trouble round were i live these days, and especialy if she stops strait away it should be ok as long as i keep an eye on her movements, she might of had a black owner who beat her because she used to be scared wen i stroke her head..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's not uncommon for dogs to be "racist" when their owners didn't socialize them around people of different races. They think people only come in one color and when they see someone different it makes them very suspicious. 

Do you have any black friends or co-workers? It would great if she could have some happy positive experiences with them giving her treats and affection once she'll accept it.

Fortunately my friends are like the United Nations and I'm already lining people up for happy socialization experiences with my new puppy.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

no i dont have any black friends, not meaning to sound racist at all but they all are trouble makers were i live.. she just goes mad when she spots a black person in the distance, she pulls on her lead as if she needs to deal with them like they are a danger, you know how your dog spots a fox in the distance realy far?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok. Having an aggressive dog like that can be a real liability. I can only tell you want I would do in your shoes.

I would take my dog to a place like Wal-Mart parking lot, where a bunch of different people of different ages, races, socio-economic level, etc tend to congregate and are in too much of a hurry to want to spend much time bothering you. First, just find a quiet place to sit and observe the people go by. Try to keep her focused on _you_, engage her with toys and treats etc. The object here is for her to start realizing that people are just part of the landscape; they're not trying to hurt her or bother you or anything like that. At this point, if someone tries to pet your dog just say, "No thank you, she's in training." Most people will accept that.

Once she's gotten to the point where she can ignore people walking by, it's time to let her start having some positive experiences interacting with people. First start with black people that she might find less threatening like women. Ask if they're willing to give your dog a treat. DON'T let them pet her at this point or even hand her the treat. Just have them drop the treat near her and walk away. Gradually work up to having people hand her the treat and eventually they can pat her. Again, gradually work up to the people she might find most intimidating; large men. 

Personally, if people asked, I would let people know what's going on. I would say something like, "I just adopted her and she doesn't seem to like non-white people. I'm trying to fix that." Most people will appreciate what you're trying to do and you might even make some friends in the process.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

hmm its a bit wierd how black people seem to always stare her in the eyes while everyone else ignores her, but the positive side is that she quits all of her agressive behavour when i tell her to, shes very obediant but your right it can be a liability


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Could it be you are tensing up a bit and she's picking up on it? In red below.

I take my dog to a large park where she can meet all kinds of people tall, small, dark, light and everything in between. I make sure to smile and say hello to the people who are approaching us and they usually smile and say hello back and she knows all is well. Just a thought......



cristofa said:


> no i dont have any black friends, not meaning to sound racist at all but they all are trouble makers were i live.. she just goes mad when she spots a black person in the distance, she pulls on her lead as if she needs to deal with them like they are a danger, you know how your dog spots a fox in the distance realy far?


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Could it be you are tensing up a bit and she's picking up on it? In red below.
> 
> I take my dog to a large park where she can meet all kinds of people tall, small, dark, light and everything in between. I make sure to smile and say hello to the people who are approaching us and they usually smile and say hello back and she knows all is well. Just a thought......


 
yeah i think your right about me tensing up, because ive had BAD BAD BAD experiences with black people at school


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

cristofa said:


> yeah i think your right about me tensing up, because ive had BAD BAD BAD experiences with black people at school


 
That's too bad....maybe your dog is here to help you too..... I have a neighbor (white too) who for various reasons I'm not fond of and I noticed that my normally laid back goofy happy male tenses up around him too. So I practice breathing normally and keeping my shoulders relaxed and smile and you know, it helps me be aware of how I'm carrying myself....and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hm. Maybe my socialization exercise at Wal-Mart would be good for both of you. How cool would it be if you ended up making friends with some great black people over this?


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Hm. Maybe my socialization exercise at Wal-Mart would be good for both of you. How cool would it be if you ended up making friends with some great black people over this?


 

i spose it would be good but i cant bring myself to talk to black people or trust them as i have years of violence with them during school.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd just deal with this like any other irrational fear my dogs may have.

With TRAINING and treats. Real treats of chicken/cheese/hotdogs/meat.... and a hungry dog.

If you clicker train this will go really fast.

When you see a person (or anything that bothers your dog) WAY far away and your dog looks at them, you click/treat (the dog has to be quiet and calm). You have to either be silent or happy sounding.

Go closer, when your dog looks at the 'whatever' you again click/treat as long as your dog is calm and quiet. Continue going closer as long as your dog is calm. *Put yourself between your dog and the whatever.* Very bad to put them into the position of being ahead of you and forced to greet the whatever first. 

If you have to sit across the street from the whatever, and when ever you dog sees his trigger thing and is just looking and quiet you click/treat... that's fine too.

You can ONLY do this when your dog is calm, if you go too fast in the training and your dog reacted then YOU were a bad trainer and lost the teaching moment. They can't learn when they are FREAKED OUT!

This is one of the many many reasons I continue with socialization and dog CLASSES for years if I have to. It exposes them to every thing all the time and gives me the skills to help my dog get thru new things. Elevators, giraffes, hot air balloons, goats, rabbits, kids on skateboards, WHATEVER.

My dogs learn that if I am happy and calm then it must be ok, and they take the cue from ME. Watch ME. See my reaction (or lack of). If I say it's ok, then it is (and probably it is with a cherry on top  (or chicken or cheese or hotdogs...)) My dogs don't think I put them in charge of a horrifically scary situation that they have no skills to deal with appropriately, so instead over react AND IGNORE ME. 

I got it! Really! Get behind me an I'll deal with it if you are worried. So next time you'll see I was right and it was ok!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

cristofa said:


> i spose it would be good but i cant bring myself to talk to black people or trust them as i have years of violence with them during school.


As long as YOU have an irrational fear, so will your dog. 

But when your dog bites someone due to YOUR fear, it will be put down and killed. 

So, if I were you, I'd work on your fears (click/give M & M when you see people you are irrationally afraid of) and then getting a normal hold of them will pass onto your dog.

Remember, if you don't work on yourself, you won't be helping your dog. And this is an issue that can end up having your dog put down, permanently, because you weren't able to deal with your fears and ruined a wonderful pet.


----------

